
Python, Go, Ruby Binding to Chromium's V8 (JavaScript Engine) - MrBra
https://github.com/sony/v8eval
======
MrBra
I see this and I'm wondering.. when writing ruby code, could this serve as a
good way to write performance-bound code in a easier fashion than it is to
implement a ruby C extension?

P.S.

I know this was posted already [1], but for some reason I could not open the
HN discussion page for it...

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10680759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10680759)

